

Dynamic Languages Jobs Barometer - lupin_sansei
http://www.presicient.com/langjobs.html

======
piers
What's the brown bar at the end for? Is that "all other languages"?

Also, I would say that they have missed off the other prime dynamic language,
ASP, and in fact all the .NET languages.

~~~
staunch
I think the last one is "Ruby (mix)" but the X axis label "Language" took its
place. Instead of adding the MS languages he could just prefix the title with
"Open Source" :-)

